# Water Damaged ECU?



## Raw Dub (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello Community,

I'm helping a friend with their 2007 Audi Q7 with 157k miles. The front passenger side has been leaking water. After doing some research, I see the under footwell drains get blocked by dirt & debris and the AC drain gets blocked so I will be checking them today hopefully.

However, the issue I need your help with is to determine what got damaged as the infotainment system doesn't work or will randomly turn on while driving, the heater doesn't work and I'm sure several other things don't work that I have yet to discover.

The autoscan is complaining about several components that have malfunctioned or cannot be reached. Is it the ECU that got damaged or wires under the carpet that could throw these codes?

Here's the scan.

```
Saturday,09,October,2021,21:59:01:58921
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 21.3.0.0 (x64)  HEX-V2 CB: 0.4543.4
Data version: 20210226 DS325.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: REDACTED   License Plate:
Mileage: 251890km-156517mi   Repair Order:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4L (4L0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 07 08 09 0E 0F 15 16 17 19 1E 28 36 37 3C 42 46
          47 4F 52 55 56 61 62 65 67 6C 6D 6F 72 76 77

VIN: REDACTED   Mileage: 251890km-156517miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
07-Control Head -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1E-Media Player 2 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: Malfunction 0010
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
3C-Lane Change -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Headlight Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
67-Voice Control -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
6F-Centr. Conv. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 1010
76-Park Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (BHK)       Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.clb
   Part No SW: 03H 906 032 BG    HW: 03H 906 032 G
   Component: Q7 3.6-FSI-LEV2 G   1353 
   Revision: 5CH05---    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0001175
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 6889460F5E7DB9DB273-803C

2 Faults Found:
049425 - No Communication with Battery Energy Control Module
               U0111 - 008 -
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 249940 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.12.18
                    Time: 04:57:38

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 0 /min
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 18.0°C
                    Temperature: 20.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 11.430 V

009488 - ECM/PCM Power Relay Sense Circuit
               P2510 - 002 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00110010
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 251892 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 0 /min
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Temperature: -40.0°C
                    Temperature: -40.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 0.000 V

Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 09E-927-156.lbl
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 156 C    HW: 0AT 927 156
   Component: AG6 0AT 3,6 FSI USA 0010 
   Revision: --H01---    Serial number:        4017895
   Coding: 0000002
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 290F030B85F740D3F8D-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels:. 4L0-910-517-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 517 A    HW: 4L0 614 517 A
   Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25E1   0130 
   Revision: 00H22001   
   Coding: 0033809
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 2809060F9EFD79DBE73-807C

3 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
            003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100011
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 112
                    Mileage: 249504 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.09.25
                    Time: 03:53:40

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 12544
                    Count: 8197
                    Count: 288
                    Count: 50432

01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
            014 - Defective - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101110
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 36
                    Reset counter: 30
                    Mileage: 250549 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.27
                    Time: 05:44:59

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 7680
                    Count: 8195
                    Count: 104
                    Count: 48896

01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30
            000 - -
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 251886 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 12:00:02

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 128
                    Count: 13057
                    Count: 297
                    Count: 41472


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.        Labels:. 4F0-910-852.clb
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 852     HW: 4F0 905 852 B
   Component: FBSAUDIC6 ELV   H31 0220 
   Revision: 31050601    Serial number: 10601100685972
   Coding: 0000135
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 63935123A75BDA83F21-8036

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 910 131 L
   Component: FBSAUDIC6 EZS   H45 0080

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4F0 910 335
   Component: FBSAUDIC6 KSG   H27 0080

   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 4F0 910 220 G
   Component: FBSAUDIC6 IDG   H01 0060

9 Faults Found:
00193 - Rear Right Door Handle Touch Sensor (G418)
            007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00110111
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 11
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 236250 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.12.09
                    Time: 00:04:40

00192 - Rear Left Door Handle Touch Sensor (G417)
            007 - Short to Ground
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01110111
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 13
                    Mileage: 236155 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 12:43:45

00191 - Passenger's Door Handle Touch Sensor (G416)
            007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00110111
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 250548 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 12:00:08

00193 - Rear Right Door Handle Touch Sensor (G418)
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01111011
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 163
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 31
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 237570 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.21
                    Time: 20:40:20

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 6
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.22
                    Time: 09:24:47

00955 - Key 1
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01110010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 38
                    Reset counter: 99
                    Mileage: 248386 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.07.09
                    Time: 12:50:11

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 10
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.22
                    Time: 09:23:50

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389)
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 12
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251893 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.24
                    Time: 16:03:09


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 043     HW: 4L0 820 043 F
   Component: KLIMABETAETIGUNGH05 0060 
   Revision: 00---012    Serial number: 00000030029964
   Coding: 0786470
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 619F5B2BBD47C893E0D-8034

5 Faults Found:
01273 - Fresh Air Blower (V2)
            009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101001
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 250280 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2008.02.16
                    Time: 06:30:32

             Freeze Frame:
                    Temperature: 7.0°C
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    (no units): 0.0
                    (no units): 193.0

01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238)
            010 - Open or Short to Plus
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 250582 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.12.05
                    Time: 08:16:51

             Freeze Frame:
                    Temperature: 26.0°C

02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 118
                    Mileage: 249940 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.12.18
                    Time: 06:09:18

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Bin. Bits:   001111

01844 - Control Module for Fresh Air Blower (J126)
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100101
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 117
                    Mileage: 249940 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.12.18
                    Time: 03:12:52

             Freeze Frame:
                    Temperature: 19.0°C
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    (no units): 0.0
                    (no units): 192.0

02095 - Component Protection Active
            000 - - - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251892 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 12:01:07

             Freeze Frame:
                    Bin. Bits:    01111


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 4F0-910-279.lbl
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 K    HW: 4F0 907 279
   Component: ILM Fahrer      H17 0240 
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 4F0907279     
   Coding: 0014123
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 313FEB6BAD27381330D-8064

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4L1 910 113   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU716   H12 0080 
   Coding: 00064792
   Shop #: WSC 31414 

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A  Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
   Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090 
   Coding: 00150059
   Shop #: WSC 31414 

1 Fault Found:
01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22)
            010 - Open or Short to Plus
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 241140 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.11
                    Time: 00:05:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 4L0-910-655.lbl
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 655 A    HW: 4L0 959 655 B
   Component: 73 AIRBAG AUDI8RH41 0230 
   Revision: 05H41000    Serial number: 0038QD053VSV 
   Coding: 0014131
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 2B03F9038F0B52C30A1-807E

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4L0 910 339
   Component: BF-Gewichtsens. H02 0020

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332QSME221026671

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342QSME22104B0FB

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME1F3A1441G

   Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME221377459

   Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63734SME1D771B69D

   Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63834SME1F7C457DN

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
02095 - Component Protection Active
            000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 4F0-910-549.lbl
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 549     HW: 4F0 953 549 A
   Component: Lenksäulenmodul H08 0230 
   Revision: 00H08000    Serial number: 90054070340352
   Coding: 0002042
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 669548375469AFAB15F-8032

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
   Component: Lenkradmodul    H07 0090

4 Faults Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 112
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 237570 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.21
                    Time: 20:40:21

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 5
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 4
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285)
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251892 km
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 4L0-910-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 930 C    HW: 4L0 920 980 H
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. M73 H18 0170 
   Revision: 00200000    Serial number: 5HH39HL27     
   Coding: 2641268
   Shop #: WSC 30592 067 57207
   VCID: 23131123E7DB9A83B21-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels:. 4L0-910-468.clb
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 468     HW: 4L0 907 468 A
   Component: J533__Gateway   H06 0040 
   Revision: 00H06000    Serial number: 0800D07122814F
   Coding: F5F7FE77747A02
   Shop #: WSC 06133 444 52622
   VCID: 6C813A1F4A8595FB43B-8038

5 Faults Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 45
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 237570 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.21
                    Time: 20:40:21

00384 - Optical Databus
            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 70
                    Mileage: 251499 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.19
                    Time: 08:28:52

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.22
                    Time: 09:24:48

00470 - Company Comfort Databus in Single Wire
            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101011
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 5
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251886 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 12:00:11

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389)
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251893 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.24
                    Time: 16:03:10


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1E: Media Player 2
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 158     HW: 4L0 919 158 D
   Component: KLIMABETAETIGUNGH05 0060 
   Revision: 00---009    Serial number: 00000000100041
   Coding: 0000006
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 6889460F5E7DB9DB273-803C

4 Faults Found:
01849 - Temperature Sensor for Heated Seat; Rear Left (G94)
            010 - Open or Short to Plus
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 13
                    Mileage: 236155 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 12:54:37

01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255)
            013 - Check DTC Memory
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101101
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 10
                    Reset counter: 117
                    Mileage: 236239 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.12.08
                    Time: 13:38:03

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON

02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 237570 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.22
                    Time: 14:37:25

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Bin. Bits:   001101

00003 - Control Module
            003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100011
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 6
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 237871 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.27
                    Time: 22:06:06


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 760     HW: 4L0 959 760
   Component: Sitzmemory FS   H01 0100 
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 00000000896401
   Coding: 0082954
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 619F5B2BBD47C893E0D-8034

2 Faults Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 62
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 237568 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.21
                    Time: 20:40:22

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.22
                    Time: 09:24:47


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3C: Lane Change        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 566 B    HW: 4L0 907 566 A
   Component: J0769_SWA_MasterH07 0070 
   Revision: 00H07000    Serial number: 6PZ 009 014-00
   Coding: 0000001
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 2D07F71BB11F5CF3145-8078

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4L0 910 568 B
   Component: J0770_SWA_Slave_H06 0070

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6PZ 009 014-20

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 3F19.01.0700H0600000010190ÿ

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 010190ÿ

1 Fault Found:
02850 - Control Module 2 for Lane Change Assistance (J770)
            014 - Defective
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101110
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 13
                    Mileage: 236152 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.01
                    Time: 00:00:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 4L0-910-793-42.lbl
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 793 B    HW: 4L0 959 793 B
   Component: TSG FA          H12 0130 
   Revision: 00-00000   
   Coding: 0051915
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 2F3BED13BB132EE3269-807A

4 Faults Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 251824 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.02.12
                    Time: 01:41:40

02126 - Central Locking Button; Exterior Door Handle
            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 70
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.20
                    Time: 22:39:41

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 83
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.22
                    Time: 09:24:49

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389)
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251893 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.25
                    Time: 06:18:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels:. 4L0-910-289.lbl
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 289 D    HW: 4L0 907 289 A
   Component: Komfortgeraet   H05 0020 
   Revision: 0020 ---    Serial number: 01033338200000
   Coding: 7632925
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 313FEB6BAD27381330D-8064

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

5 Faults Found:
01696 - Footwell Lighting; Rear Left (W45)
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101011
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 110
                    Mileage: 205310 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2016.12.19
                    Time: 14:48:58

01134 - Alarm Horn (H12)
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 236315 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.12.14
                    Time: 11:18:27

02956 - Lamp in Trunk/Hatch Lid; Left
            009 - Open or Short to Ground
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101001
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 243197 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.04.19
                    Time: 04:13:45

             Freeze Frame:
                    Bin. Bits:  110 001

02957 - Lamp in Trunk/Hatch Lid; Right
            009 - Open or Short to Ground
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101001
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 243300 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.04.20
                    Time: 01:56:36

             Freeze Frame:
                    Bin. Bits:  100 001

02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 237570 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.21
                    Time: 20:40:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II        Labels: 4F0-910-280.lbl
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 280     HW: 4F0 907 280 B
   Component: ILM Beifahrer   H10 0080 
   Revision:             Serial number: 00000000042908
   Coding: 0012001
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 5EE560D78C39F76BDDF-800A

3 Faults Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01110100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 104
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 237568 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.21
                    Time: 15:40:00

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 12.300 V
                    Temperature: 77.0°C

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 6.100 V
                    Temperature: 77.0°C

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 4
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.22
                    Time: 09:23:00

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 8.100 V
                    Temperature: 77.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 4L0-910-793-52.lbl
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 793 B    HW: 4L0 959 792 B
   Component: TSG BF          H12 0130 
   Revision: 00-00000   
   Coding: 0051915
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 2F3BED13BB132EE3269-807A

2 Faults Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 249029 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.08.14
                    Time: 01:43:49

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 83
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.22
                    Time: 09:24:49


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range        Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F    HW: 4F0 907 357 F
   Component: AFS 1           H01 0020 
   Revision: 00000001    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000021
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 290F030B85F740D3F8D-807C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
   Component: AFS-Modul links H06 0002

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
   Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH06 0002

3 Faults Found:
02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667)
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 15
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251880 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 13:06:09

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 76
                    Mileage: 251496 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.16
                    Time: 16:33:42

02627 - Dynamic Cornering Light Motor; Left (V318)
            007 - Short to Ground - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100111
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 250024 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.12.23
                    Time: 06:43:31


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 4L0-910-795.lbl
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 795 B    HW: 4L0 959 795 B
   Component: TSG HL          H21 0050 
   Coding: 0051722
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 313FEB6BAD27381330D-8064

2 Faults Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 16
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 251892 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 13:25:27

02126 - Central Locking Button; Exterior Door Handle
            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 11
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251892 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 13:41:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure        Labels: 4F0-910-273-BA.lbl
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 273 B    HW: 4F0 907 273 A
   Component: Reifendruck 3   H05 0100 
   Revision: 00050100    Serial number: 00000700041267
   Coding: 0062424
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 221D1427F8C1938BB97-8076

2 Faults Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 10100100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 21
                    Reset counter: 83
                    Mileage: 250824 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.12.12
                    Time: 12:08:36

             Freeze Frame:
                    (no units): 66.0
                    Voltage: 14.10 V
                    (no units): 61.0
                        Not Recogn.
                        Not Recogn.
                        Not Recogn.
                        Not Recogn.

02214 - Tire Pressure Warning
            000 - -
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 253
                    Reset counter: 0
                    Mileage: 250548 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2008.02.25
                    Time: 17:44:24

             Freeze Frame:
                    (no units): 4.0
                    Temperature: 7.0°C
                    Error Code: 1
                        Not Recogn.
                        Not Recogn.
                        Not Recogn.
                        Not Recogn.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 67: Voice Control
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam.        Labels: 4L0-910-441.clb
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 441 A    HW: 4L0 907 441 A
   Component: J772__Rearview      0050 
   Revision: --H12---    Serial number: 525PA8-J71419H
   Coding: 1001101
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 2411123FE2D59DBBCBB-8070

3 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
            013 - Check DTC Memory
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101101
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 251892 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 12:33:55

             Freeze Frame:
                        Term 15 On
                        Reverse OFF
                    Count: 3

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 5
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        Term 15 Off
                        Reverse OFF
                    Count: 3

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        Term 15 Off
                        Reverse OFF
                    Count: 3


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect.        Labels: 4L0-910-945.clb
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 945     HW: 4L0 827 851 B
   Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H21 0280 
   Revision: --H21001    Serial number: E5030000B     
   Shop #: WSC 98765 666 38354
   VCID: 6C813A1F4A8595FB43B-8038

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4L0 910 946
   Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H21 0280

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: E5030100B     

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: RD21.02.07--H21001001C0013ÿ

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 1C0013ÿ

1 Fault Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 237570 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.21
                    Time: 20:40:20


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6F: Centr. Conv. II        Labels:. 4L0-910-290.lbl
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 290 A    HW: 4L0 907 290 A
   Component: ILM HINTEN 2    H05 0060 
   Revision: AAH05061    Serial number: 002480559-----
   Coding: 0003595
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 2615083794E96FABD5F-8072

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4L0 910 591
   Component: J_245_EE15_SKB09H10 0180

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4L0 910 591
   Component: J_394_EE15_SKB09H10 0180

   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 4L0 910 591
   Component: J_392_EE15_SKB09H10 0180

5 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right)
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 10
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 249029 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.08.13
                    Time: 21:52:49

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 5
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251893 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.26
                    Time: 13:13:45

01336 - Company Data Bus for Comfort System
            014 - Defective - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101110
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 83
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.19
                    Time: 14:05:41

02961 - Lamp in Bumper; Rear Right
            009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251893 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.24
                    Time: 20:04:57

             Freeze Frame:
                    Bin. Bits:  010 000

02960 - Lamp in Bumper; Rear Left
            009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251893 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 13:28:46

             Freeze Frame:
                    Bin. Bits:  010 000


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 4L0-910-795.lbl
   Part No SW: 4L0 910 795 B    HW: 4L0 959 794 B
   Component: TSG HR          H21 0050 
   Coding: 0051722
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 313FEB6BAD27381330D-8064

5 Faults Found:
02072 - Control Module for Energy Management (J644)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 250967 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.12.21
                    Time: 08:37:03

02126 - Central Locking Button; Exterior Door Handle
            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 254
                    Reset counter: 83
                    Mileage: 251493 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.01.19
                    Time: 06:39:25

00532 - Supply Voltage B+
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 83
                    Mileage: 251888 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2007.03.22
                    Time: 14:01:05

01336 - Company Data Bus for Comfort System
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251893 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.24
                    Time: 16:03:10

01336 - Company Data Bus for Comfort System
            014 - Defective - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 251893 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.24
                    Time: 16:03:10


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist        Labels: 4Fx-910-283.lbl
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 283 F    HW: 4F0 919 283 F
   Component: Parkhilfe 4-Kan H09 0060 
   Revision: 00H09000    Serial number: 06240802302243
   Coding: 0001006
   Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
   VCID: 270B053393E376A3EE9-8072

1 Fault Found:
01546 - Sensor for Parking Aid; Rear Mid-Left (G204)
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 67
                    Reset counter: 178
                    Mileage: 236154 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2006.11.23
                    Time: 12:40:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Cannot be reached

End----------(Elapsed Time: 02:14, VBatt start/end: 13.9V/13.8V)-----------
```


----------



## Raw Dub (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone know how to remove these bolts that hold down the wiring harness to the ECU?


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

You'll likely have to cut / grind the retainer nuts. There are a couple of places where you can send the ECU to get it tested for water damage, takes about a week or so....


----------



## Raw Dub (Dec 24, 2014)

testarossaguy said:


> You'll likely have to cut / grind the retainer nuts. There are a couple of places where you can send the ECU to get it tested for water damage, takes about a week or so....


Thank you for the tips. I was able to cut a line in the center of the retainer nuts with a dremel and unscrew them with a flat head. They unscrewed pretty easily and clean immediately after the dremel as the heat melted the glue so keep that in mind if anyone faces this same issue. I didn't have a great experience with the place I sent the ECU to as they turned out to be a scam so definitely put extra time vetting them out before shipping your ECU to anyone.


----------



## 80_quattro_ (Sep 25, 2006)

if the infotainment is not working, its usually related to a water leak at the rear sunroof drains tubes, next to 3rd row. there is lots of info out there on how to drop rear headliner and clean/inspect/repair these tubes. the computer/amplifier etc for this system is located on passenger side rear so water runs down on it shorting it out.

the ECU you removed from the wiper cowl is for the engine and is a water proof design so that's most likely not your issue.


----------



## Raw Dub (Dec 24, 2014)

80_quattro_ said:


> if the infotainment is not working, its usually related to a water leak at the rear sunroof drains tubes, next to 3rd row. there is lots of info out there on how to drop rear headliner and clean/inspect/repair these tubes. the computer/amplifier etc for this system is located on passenger side rear so water runs down on it shorting it out.
> 
> the ECU you removed from the wiper cowl is for the engine and is a water proof design so that's most likely not your issue.


Thank you so much, this helps a lot!


----------



## Jekocleff (3 mo ago)

testarossaguy said:


> You'll likely have to cut / grind the retainer nuts. There are a couple of places where you can send the ECU to get it tested for water damage, takes about a week or so....


Awesome. This is helpful to me also


----------

